
Personality Tests – Using Pop Science to Build the Perfect Workforce - pseudolus
https://thewalrus.ca/the-trouble-with-using-personality-tests-for-hiring/
======
JakeStone
I took one of those this weekend for a dev position, along with what felt like
an old MENSA test. Answered honestly, but still haven't heard back from them.

After reading this, I suspect I probably won't hear from them in the future,
and while disappointed, it still amuses me.

